# PC an Samsung 3D TV? PS3 und 3D ?



## foin (10. August 2010)

Hallo, 
wir haben uns gestern bei Mediamarkt zur 19% Aktion nen 46" Samsung 3D TV gekauft.
Jetzt will ich wissen, ob ich mit meinem PC, in dem eine 5850 eingebaut ist nun an dem TV auf 3D zocken kann?
Und ich möchte wissen, ob man mit der PS3 mittlerweile auf 3D zocken und FILME schauen kann... ? Oder ist das Update nocht nicht drausen? 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. August 2010)

Nutzten die Samsung LED 3D TVs nicht eine ganz andere technologie als die mit Shutter?

OT: Das Geld hätte man wesentlich besser investieren können :s


----------



## foin (10. August 2010)

Nein, die nutzen die Shutter technik....
Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, wenn wir nen Tv brauchten und wollten, dann könn wir den uns ja wohl kaufen...


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. August 2010)

Dann bist du wohl auf eine Nvidia Graka mit dem ganzen 3D Paket angewiesen afaik, und das Firmware Update für die PS3 kam auch noch nicht wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Für AMD gibt es AFAIK noch keine Möglichkeit, um das Signal per DVI/HDMI passend für 3D mit Shutterbrillen zu liefern.


----------



## foin (10. August 2010)

abr eig macht der tv das bild ja selber auf 3d.... normales tv programm kann ich auch alles auf 3d schaun, zwar nich das beste 3d, aber es funkt...


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Das vom LCD selber erstellte 3D ist aber nur ne Simulation, die mehr auf "Vermutungen" basiert. der LCD weiß ja nicht, ob da zB in der Luft ein Flugzeug 20km entfernt ist oder ob das nur ein Vogel ist, der an sich nur 10m vond er Kamera weg ist. Das sieht dann vlt. ein wenig nach 3D aus, ist aber nicht exakt. DAS würde natürlich auch mit ner AMD-Karte klappen, dem TV isses für diese Simulation egal, woher das Bild stammt. 

Für korrektes 3D bei nem Spiel, wo Du dann wirklich siehst und merkst, wie ein Gegenstand nach vorne/hinten fleigt und wie weiß, müßte die Graka aber halt wirklich genau passend jeweils Abwechselnd das Bild für das linke und für das rechte Auge berechnen, damit es 100% "echt" wirkt. 

Bei der "Simulation" des TVs hast Du vermutlich eher so ne Art Theaterkulissen-Effekt, als ob da mehrere 2D-Pappaufsteller hintereinanderstehen. So im Prinzip wie hier: http://www.globe-hoppers.com/images/pickford-house-mini-theater.jpg


Aber probier es halt aus, denn dieses Pseudo-3D geht wie gesagt unabhängig davon, woher das Bild stammt. Vlt findest Du es ja trotzdem gut.


----------



## foin (10. August 2010)

ok...
also das 3D update für die PS3 is noch nicht da oder?


----------



## Des (10. August 2010)

Hallo foin,

ich habe auch gestern beim MM zugeschlagen: Sony 46HX805 incl. PS3 slim.
Das 3D BluRay- Firmware Update für PS3 soll wie ich gelesen habe im September kommen. Derzeit unterstützt die PS3 wohl nur 3D Spiele!?

Der Kauf einer PS3 lohnt aber m.E. schon alleine wegen der guten Eigenschaften als BR- Player. Dazu hat man noch eine Spielekonsole, etc. - und das zum Preis eines normalen BR- Players. Und 3DBR kommt ja noch.

Off Topic: Wenn ich 3D schaue (2D->3D) geht die Fernbedienung für den TV kaum noch (der IR- Sender für die Shutter Brille stört da scheinbar). Ist das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## foin (10. August 2010)

wir haben ein Samsung LED TV 9090 wenn das was zur sache macht... 
wir hätten die PS3 ja auch gleich mitgenommen, aber 19% gibt es erst ab 300€ und nicht ab 299  
aber wenn das 3D blu ray auf der kommt lohnt es sich, der samsung 3d blu ray player kostet 269€, die ps3 30€ mehr...


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Gab es da keine PS3 mit zweitem Gamepad oder nem weiteren Spiel, die dann >300€ kosten würde?


----------



## Des (10. August 2010)

Doch: Die PS3- Platinum (250GB + 2 Spiele) hat im MM 350,- gekostet. Minus die 20% kam die mich billiger als eine normale für 299,- zu kaufen.


----------



## foin (10. August 2010)

ok, ich schau morgen noch mal, ich fahr ja wieder rein, weil der reciever funkt nicht mehr, bzw das hd+


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

das kann natürlich auch am Signal liegen, wenn Du Probleme beim Empfang hast. Ne entsprechende Karte haste aber?


----------



## foin (10. August 2010)

es ging alles bis heute morgen ... und das teil is erst gestern gekauft...


----------

